

Monitor network utilization on the shell with Slurm - omarish
http://www.wormulon.net/slurm/

======
timf
I don't understand this submission, it links to some tarballs. I've used SLURM
before, it's pretty good, it's homepage is here:

<https://computing.llnl.gov/linux/slurm/>

